# Poker In Dubai



## Muff

Hi guys I'm looking at coming over in the next few weeks to dubai , just wondering if they are any poker clubs in dubai , where there are tournaments and cash games.
Any more info on this would be much appreciated.

Also Does any one play football as I'm looking at joining at football team .

Thanks 
Mark


----------



## Andy Capp

Well as all forms of gambling are officially illegal......


----------



## Mr Rossi

Like Mr Capp says gambling is illegal so no clubs. I've seen the odd set for sale in shops but I've not even been able to find a 'normal' home game in the time I've been here.


----------



## rotana.ad

Like Mr Capp says gambling is illegal because Islam rules and we have to respect that


----------



## Ossy

There are heaps and heaps of house games in Dubai... some of them are pretty dodgy though.

But yeah it is illegal.. and I never do illegal things.. no sir.


----------



## rotana.ad

Thnaks Ossy 
yah you are right 

we have to be in da safe side


----------



## rotana.ad

What do u mean which game ??


----------



## Big Bazza

So does that mean that ther is no gambling at the camel racing then????

If so, why do it????


----------



## Elphaba

Big Bazza said:


> So does that mean that ther is no gambling at the camel racing then????
> 
> If so, why do it????


As stated, all forms of gambling are illegal, so you cannot gamble anywhere.

-


----------



## rotana.ad

PLZ CLOSE THIS SUPJECT no need to talk about the Regulation and Rules 

and when any one talk about Shisk Mohammed plz show some respect for him he is our leader


----------



## Mr Rossi

rotana.ad said:


> no need to talk about the Regulation and Rules


Errrrrrr, why not if the information prevents people from breaking them?


----------



## Rod007

rotana.ad said:


> PLZ CLOSE THIS SUPJECT no need to talk about the Regulation and Rules
> 
> and when any one talk about Shisk Mohammed plz show some respect for him he is our leader


How many horses Sheikh Mohammed and his brothers have in racing in UK alone? Well, thousands ....

Where does the prize money for most of these races come from and why?

All to keep a huge gamabling industry running.

Now you can draw your own conclusions but include hypocrisy in it.

*PS- *respect "*freedom of expression*" even if it's not toned the way you like to hear it and it's opposed to your liking!!

****


----------



## Felixtoo2

I play online at PKR, it`s not the same but it`s a bit of fun.


----------

